# Joeys got wonky ears!!!!!!!!!!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Well here he is now uppy eared bun to helicopter bun, he's 2 years old and its suddenly dropped completely..... steve has nicknamed him wonky now : :lol: excuse the state of him, he's moulting!

_What do you mean my ears are wonky?_


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww but where where I dont see him?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

ok now I see the pics! AWWwwwwwwwwwww he looks sooooo cute!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

awww. looks a lot like pip


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

erm hes defiantly not got mites or ear gooe? maybe his collagen is going and hes starting to sag a little


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> erm hes defiantly not got mites or ear gooe? maybe his collagen is going and hes starting to sag a little


No ive had a good look down his ears, had a feel all round, he definetely doesnt have mites. Everything feels and looks completely normal, do you think i should take him to the vets just in case? Ive asked on the rescue forum and a few others have buns exactly that this has happened to too with no obvious reason for it?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

If he seems happy in himself then I wouldnt have thought its much cause for concern, just keep an eye on him


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

it doesnt look as though hes holding the ear down because it painfull/irritating, the angle would be slightly different (or at least it is when iv seen it) i think he just wants to be a half and half, bless him


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh he's perfectly happy, he's hopping round the garden binkying and isnt showing any signs of pain. I was really worried when i first saw he it was down, he can still move it too it just stays down now though whereas it only dropped before when he was asleep but even then it wasnt completely down.... just very strange dropping when he's 2 years old!

This is what they were like when he was a baby, but they gradually stayed up but it was the opposite ear???


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

He's a beauty! They're great pics too, its always difficult to get good pics as they move about so much!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Bless him 

We had a rabbit when i was younger and she had ears just like that


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Its a bit like my George he can't decide if he's a lop or standard. One minute I look at him and his ears are fully lopped next time I look over and they're standing bolt upright.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Sugars ears used to always be upright but they've dropped slightly, I think thats more cos he's getting old and can't be bothered to hold them up anymore!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

This is not unusual in rabbits so I would not worry about it.
Do you know her breeding as many crossbreeds have one lopped and one upright ear.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

toddy said:


> This is not unusual in rabbits so I would not worry about it.
> Do you know her breeding as many crossbreeds have one lopped and one upright ear.


But ive never heard of it in a rabbit 2 years old, he had one drooped up until he was about 3 months old and since then they've been uppy ears unless he's relaxed, now that one is down all the time. Oh yeh he's cross lop according to the rspca, they only had his mother though.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to a rabbit I had a while back.
She was actually three before one ear permanantly lopped and we all joked it was because all our other rabbits were lop eared buns and she felt left out.
It really is more common than you think.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

i prefer the one up one down look, thats what attracted me to pip. snowy just has slightly too large ears which isnt as fun


----------

